# HerbertK



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Herbert

I was wondering if you get a chance to ride any of the Merlin frames. I built up my old Classic frame a month or so ago and it is a tad small which was why it was naked in the first place. But I really enjoy the ride. I am thinking about a CR6/4 and just wondering how it compares to the higher end LS.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Nolamatt said:


> Herbert
> 
> I was wondering if you get a chance to ride any of the Merlin frames. I built up my old Classic frame a month or so ago and it is a tad small which was why it was naked in the first place. But I really enjoy the ride. I am thinking about a CR6/4 and just wondering how it compares to the higher end LS.
> 
> ...


I have not ridden any of the newer generation Merlins to give you an adequate ride comparison and analysis. But from what I have heard, folks who have the CR 6/4 and the CR 3/2.5 seem to like them quite a bit.

Cheers,

Herbert


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

From what I have been told Merlin will not be making the 6/4 this year although it may be possible to get one. They seem to think that the 3/2.5 is well good enough. Sean Kelly picked them for his development squad team and he knows a thing or two. I had a good look at the 3/2.5 at the London show recently and have ordered one. Hope to have it in another 2 weeks. Will post pictures and let you know what I think if you can wait that long.


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Socrates. Yeah it wil have to wat at least a few weeks I need to sell the Classic frame before or my wife will kill me.


----------

